# Treiball, anyone?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A few years ago I trained my dog to push a ball into a goal as a training challenge at a camp... 

ANd then last spring/winter a friend showed me treibball videos, I was amazed as I hadn't heard of it and I thought I had seen almost everything dog related. I was even more surprised to watch it become an activity of interest in the US over the last 6+ months.

I'm glad you had a great time. Did you take any pictures?!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

off to Google treibball 
That looks like it would be fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it pronounced? ...google translate pronounces it - tripe-pall


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

We were saying "tribeball"/"tryball"
It was invented in 2007 in Germany and since coming to the US has really taken off out West. The American Treibball Assoc. is based in Colorado and they seem to be very active in promoting the sport. There is a woman from that organization who will be coming to Providence in April or May to host a "treibball camp" that I'm really looking forward to. I didn't take any pictures while there...Gemma and I were working the entire time. I will take a video tomorrow of us doing some of the foundation work and post it here. 
It was funny because she was the only Golden Retriever there...the rest were border collies and aussies and there was one border-jack. 
LibertyMe, I believe there is a woman who does Flyball in Maine that is looking to become involved in this sport. If I find out who it is, I will let you know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Betcha it is Rebecca A. in Portland, ME....it sounds right up her alley!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It looks like yet another skill to learn that doesnt cost a whole lot and would keep a Golden brain occupied during long winter months. Off to find (and dust off) that old exercise ball in the basement ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can someone post a link that shows/explains it?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

American Treibball Association

At the bottom of the page is a link to their YouTube page


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Mary, that looks like fun!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks interesting but I am not sure if it excites me. Would love to see where it goes though!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Just joined the American Treiball association and found some classes in Michigan along with some instructions! Can't wait to try this, the goldens are ball crazy!


----------

